# Joining The Pm Club.



## 65BAJA (Jul 22, 2015)

Put a deposit down on a PM1030V and a PM25MV . Sounds like there may be a bit of a lead time before they arrive so I have plenty of time to gather up some tooling. Mostly I'll be using them for machining small cast aluminum parts for hit and miss motors.


----------



## GarageWrench (Jul 22, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## brino (Jul 22, 2015)

Welcome to the site!

I hope you don't have to wait too long.
Congrats.

-brino


----------



## ch2co (Jul 22, 2015)

Welcome aboard. You are going to love this site.
 If I was buying these items today, this is exactly the pair that I would buy! Keep us 
up to date on everything from receiving, unpacking, setting them up etc. And especially, some of the 
work that you are doing with them. I want to see pictures of a couple of big piles of swarf!

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## dlhoulton (Jul 22, 2015)

Welcome to the site and the PM club. Great choice of machines!! Hope your wait time for shipment is short.


----------



## KeithK (Jul 22, 2015)

Congrats, looking forward to your review of the 1030v, I'm looking into picking one up in the near future.


----------



## 65BAJA (Jul 24, 2015)

Changing gears a little. I'm dropping the 1030 for now and switching the pm25 to a 932. They are in stock and can ship next week.


----------



## 65BAJA (Jul 24, 2015)

I need to order a couple end mills for aluminum. A 5/16 standard length and in a 4" shank also. Also need a 3/8" roughing for aluminum. There seems to be a pretty big selection out there. I have ordered from Travers and MSC before but thats about it. Any recommendations?


----------



## Muskt (Jul 24, 2015)

I  have had good luck with this seller on EBay.

http://stores.ebay.com/mmtoolscarbide?_rdc=1

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 25, 2015)

65BAJA said:


> I need to order a couple end mills for aluminum. A 5/16 standard length and in a 4" shank also. Also need a 3/8" roughing for aluminum. There seems to be a pretty big selection out there. I have ordered from Travers and MSC before but thats about it. Any recommendations?



www.use-enco.com   They have specials running almost all the time.  Keep an eye on this forum http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/discount-codes-enco-hf-others.195/


----------



## 65BAJA (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm getting a set of collets with the mill and a 5" vice too. Ordered some end mills and a nice 18N Jacobs super chuck with an R8 arbor out of MSC's sales flyer. That should all be here today. Got a Machinery's handbook on the way too. 

Newbie question, Is there any difference between holding an end mill with a collet vs an actual end mill holder?


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 28, 2015)

Holding an end mill in a R8 collet keeps the cutter closer to the spindle bearing. Using a end mill holder with it's set screw(s) allows for more aggressive cuts. Have not used end mill holders, but this is what I have been told (disclaimer).


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jul 28, 2015)

I hate endmill holders, increased run out which when using a carbide endmill can ruin your morning, your part and your wallet in short order.   I have used the no name chinese and Korean endmills from Enco for years with good results.  I buy the tiny endmills from name brand manufacturers when they are on sale at enco.

michael


----------



## 65BAJA (Jul 28, 2015)

So what I'm hearing here is use the collets.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 28, 2015)

For a PM25 or other mill of similar size, using a end mill holder is overkill in that mill can't take the abuse a holder is capable of dishing out. A R8 collet will do nicely. I use 'em in my PM25 (and my larger mill) and they work great.


----------



## mksj (Jul 28, 2015)

Good to go with the larger mill, PM932. It is a stretch financially, but the PM450G is also one to consider. http://www.amazon.com/PM-450G-Milling-Machine-TAIWAN-Shipping/dp/B00VKXWO50

Recommend sticking with R8 collets,  you might also consider an R8 ER32 holder for smaller end mills if you change out sizes frequently. You do not need a lot of collets for end mills, as the collet end usually come in standardized sizes (1/4", 3/8", 1/2", 3/4"). ER32 system has very little run out and in my experience quicker to change end mills then a R8 manual system. I use high helix 3 flutes end mills for aluminum, usually carbide just because they last a long time. Speak to 10 machinists, and you will probably get 10 different opinions of brand and type to use. I have SGS, Hanita, Niagara...., whatever I can find at a reasonable price. Maritool also has a nice selection at reasonable prices. MSC is overpriced in my experience, one of the few vendors that charges more than list and then discounts back to list price if they have a sale.  Sorry, I avoid the YSL, Asian end mills.

https://www.maritool.com/Cutting-To...Carbide-45-deg-Helix/c78_79_93_198/index.html
https://www.maritool.com/Cutting-To...d-3-Flute-High-Helix/c78_79_80_201/index.html

Probably want an assortment of sizes, and a few larger ones when you want to remove a lot of metal. Something like 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, and 3/4".  A little lubrication and air to clear the chips goes a long way to cleaner cuts. Also the feed direction is very important in the finish with aluminum, usually climb milling is recommended, but this can differ based on many variables. The other recommendation to getting a good finish is a power feed to give even cutting.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 28, 2015)

Second the climb milling and power feed for aluminum. Usually about 5 thou or so.


----------



## 65BAJA (Jul 28, 2015)

The ER tool holder is on my list. I'll have to wait for that though. A little further up on the list is a dividing head or a horizontal/vertical rotary table.  I was looking at the ones grizzly sells. Would the 6" or 8" be more appropriate for a 9x32 machine?


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a 6" horizontal/vertical rotary and think it's perfectly sized for the PM25.


----------



## 65BAJA (Jul 28, 2015)

deleted


----------



## brav65 (Jul 28, 2015)

+1 on the 6" horizontal / vertical table for the PM-25. 

A rotary table allows you to attach your work piece directly on into a chuck.  You can then rotate the table precisely using the degree marks on the scale.  A deviding head rotates a collet a certain increment based on the index plate you select.  It is very repeatable and highly accurate.  They are typically used to make gears.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jul 29, 2015)

Several of us on here have the Vertex 8" tables for our 932s.  They are a great fit.  Darkzero had some issues with a 6" table fitting properly on this machine and ended up changing to an 8".  Here is what he had to say about it:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/rotary-table-for-a-pm932-m.31928/#post-271069

I took his advice and went with the 8" and could not be happier.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 29, 2015)

Does the OP have a PM25 or a 932?

For a 932/12Z I would recommend a 8", only because the 10" is so heavy.


----------



## 65BAJA (Jul 29, 2015)

I changed the order with Matt to a 932PDF as they had them in stock. It should be shipping out from PM late this week or early next. I probably won't be able to set it up until around the 15th or so though.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 29, 2015)

Then your table is only slightly smaller than the one on my 12z and knowing that, I would definitely recommend the 8" rotary table. Nice mill choice.


----------



## 65BAJA (Jul 30, 2015)

YES!

Just got an email from Nicole. Mill is shipping tomorrow!


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jul 30, 2015)

Post up some pics when you get it!  You gonna do that spindle light ring mod?


----------



## 65BAJA (Aug 3, 2015)

There seem to be a few options out there for quill mounted ring lights. Is there a preferred one? One that should be avoided?

Got some new accessories for the mill and items for the shop today.







I got a Gibraltar 1/2" T nut clamping kit too.


----------



## brav65 (Aug 3, 2015)

65BAJA said:


> There seem to be a few options out there for quill mounted ring lights. Is there a preferred one? One that should be avoided?
> 
> Got some new accessories for the mill and items for the shop today.
> View attachment 108335
> ...



I used an LED light ring I purchased on eBay. My spindle is 80mm exactly. The halo ring I bought slid right on. I wired it to a switch and powered with a 12 volt transformer.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Aug 3, 2015)

I did the same.  I copied Darkzero's light ring almost exactly.  His description is in this thread as well as the sources for the parts.  This whole thread is worth a read, actually.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-pm45m-pdf.9885/page-6

His description is about half way down, and there are more details and pics on how it is wired in on the next page.

I used the same LED ring, and it was listed as 90mm, but I did not measure it, so you might want to double check the actual size.  I had to dremel the inside diameter just a tad, but it snapped right in place.  Instead of using straight wire, I got a car cigarette lighter extension with a coiled wire (5 amp) and used that so the wire will stay out of the way when the quill is retracted.  The whole thing cost about 50 bucks, and worth every penny.  It sure does a nice job of lighting up the table.

I did not seal the ring with silicone, and I am wondering if I should have.  I put some double sided foam tape between the ring and the spindle to make sure it stays put, and that seems to be keeping the oil out for now.  If it gets oil in it and burns it up, I will seal the next one (you get 2 with the set).

Edit:  I just noticed that Brav65 has the PM-25.  The 932 spindle must be a little larger.


----------



## 65BAJA (Aug 7, 2015)

Happy dance time. Tracking says it's out for delivery.


----------



## brav65 (Aug 7, 2015)

And they screamed pictures, pictures, pictures! Congrats!


----------



## 65BAJA (Aug 18, 2015)

Mill is in and I'm cleaning it up. I would like to order some gear head oil and way oil for it. I know I need ISO68 for the head but is there a recommended way oil for the rest of the bits?


----------



## MSD0 (Aug 18, 2015)

65BAJA said:


> Mill is in and I'm cleaning it up. I would like to order some gear head oil and way oil for it. I know I need ISO68 for the head but is there a recommended way oil for the rest of the bits?


I use Mobile Vactra (#2 I think).


----------



## brav65 (Aug 18, 2015)

Most people seem to use Mobile Vectra #2


----------



## 65BAJA (Aug 24, 2015)

Set up and running. Threw some chips on a small piece of black anodized forged aluminum.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Aug 26, 2015)

More pics!  How come you have the head crank on the y axis?  Just haven't put the hand wheels on yet?


----------



## 65BAJA (Aug 26, 2015)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-pm932m-pdf-journey.37990/#post-325143

This thread started out in one direction and ended up going in another with me changing the order. I started a new thread about just the mill in the link above. 

To answer your question the pic was from before I even got the plug installed. I will post some more pics in the new thread tonight probably. Garage is a disaster right now. I picked up a HF 44" lower tool box last night and I'm in the middle of playing musical tools trying to figure out where I want to put everything.


----------

